# [gelöst] dm-crypt und Luks will nicht so recht

## dtmaster

Ich wollte eine Partition auf sdb verschlüsseln.

habe mir das wiki zu dm-crypt etc durchgelesen und wollte danach arbeiten.

Aber es klappt nicht wie es soll.

ich gebe dies auf der console ein:

```
cryptsetup -y -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size 512 luksFormat /dev/sdb1
```

Dann kommt dies:

```
WARNING!

========

Hiermit überschreiben Sie Daten auf /dev/sdb1 unwiderruflich.

Are you sure? (Type uppercase yes): yes

PC-Tino ~ # 
```

Das wars dann auch schon. versuche ich dann dies zu öffnen kommt:

```
PC-Tino ~ # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 privat

Device /dev/sdb1 is not a valid LUKS device.
```

Habe im kernel soweit alles drinn was rein muss.Last edited by dtmaster on Sat May 07, 2011 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r3tep

Das YES in GROSSBUCHSTABEN eintippen.

Ich hab mich beim erstenmal auch gewundert...

----------

## dtmaster

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

Das YES muss natürlich groß geschrieben werden. Jetzt klappt alles.

Ist also gelöst.

----------

